# front slotted drilled back cross drilled



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

My 350z is in the shop now for a fix of the radiator because of the broken hinges or whatever there called that holds the radiator. But, I told him to get me the price info for brembo rotors since i have the brembo brakes. I was wondering if I should go slotted in front and cross drilled in back. Or go all 4 with the same. Is it bad to have 2 sets of diffrent rotors??


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I would just get slotted all the way around. BUT do not by rotors that were slotted after they were treated (same goes for if you get drilled). I would recommend the stoptech rotors.


----------

